# Need Assistance Identifying my Japanese Chef Knives



## richskitchen (Jan 23, 2013)

I received this beautiful pair of Japanese chef knives as a wedding gift in 1999, but have since discarded the original packaging.

Due to a renewed interest, I am determined to identify the manufacturer. They are a 7" Usuba and an 8" Yanagi. I thought they might have been Kikuichi, but have since found out they are not.

I'd greatly appreciate anyone's insight here. Thanks.





  








Knives #8.jpg




__
richskitchen


__
Jan 23, 2013












  








Knives #4.jpg




__
richskitchen


__
Jan 23, 2013












  








Knives #3.jpg




__
richskitchen


__
Jan 23, 2013


----------



## wubu (Oct 11, 2012)

I want to say it's a Tojiro, their traditional series...which are more "artistic" with their brand etching..

http://tojiro.net/en/products/knives_j.html

could possibly be the blue paper carbon or judging by the lack of patina I'll assume it's the moly-vanadium stainless instead. Also, I can't tell from the photos whether it's the 2-layer moly or the single steel moly, which you should be able to see at the bevel line.

the 郎 on their wa handle knives look more like 房 to me though, which annoys me a bit 

edit: forgot their traditional knives page has an english version


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I _think_ they _might_ be early versions of what's now Tojiro's "Forged MV" series. I'm not sure at all, but think they're made from something like AUS-8. Ish.

Don't plan on financing your kids' college educations by putting them up on e-bay. They're entry level, not high end.

BDL


----------



## richskitchen (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for your input.  Much appreciated.


----------

